# How to make popcorn garland?



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Thinking about trying to make for a museum display for xmas. Should the popcorn be reg popped or maybe an air popper would be better? I saw on ebay where you could buy a real cranberry garland that looked interesting, too.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

If you use regular air popped corn it would probably be less oily to handle as you string the corn. Additionally it might store better if the museum wants to keep it for future use. Have to goggle and find out how to make a cranberry garland.Maybe they use dried berries.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Love them...so pretty....
http://www.alidamakes.com/2012/12/stringing-popcorn-and-cranberry-garland.html
http://simplyxmas.wordpress.com/2007/12/15/how-to-make-a-cranberry-popcorn-garland/


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Air popped is the way to go for best volume - oils seem to encourage shrinkage and it's never a nice smell on the tree. You can pop weeks in advance.

The problem is it's very fragile, an overspray with shellac helps a bit with that (there used to be a kind of industrial grade hair spray that worked), spray just before you hang.

Fresh cranberries dry ok on the string without too much shrinkage. Do short lengths, 6 feet or so, with a slip knot at the end. They don't need to tied together to hang either, it's nice to be able to adjust the string as you hang it - sometimes it'll take inches off when you get to the end. I think the cheapest waxed dental floss works best, never fishing line, even sewing thread tends to cut through.

There will be breakage in the popcorn and they're never the same size, so allow at least a 3" space of popcorn between berries so it doesn't go "gap toothed". The berries get very heavy if you use too many. Alternating looks great in the hand, but doesn't really show as well hung on the tree, especially when one popcorn breaks off. When it happens on the tree, Elmer's glue works to stick a new popcorn in the gap. And to stick on the top of the strings when they cross over branches. (Tell those hot-glue fanatics to go away)

Lapwork is usually pictured, but there lies heartache. A large table where you can string a length straight and then lay it straight down the center to await hanging is best.

A beading needle sounds perfect, but the sticking point is the string at the eye. The hole needs to be made by the needle, a fine long leather needle is perfect. You can find assorted craft needle packs that will have a good one - the extra length isn't that big a deal. 

For a museum install, you'll need a crew to simulate the hours of a whole family at work through several evenings - it's tricky to string and store, then show up to decorate a tree. 

Granny G., the websites are very nice, if you can forgive my "industrial" advice. It's still fun and the graceful look belies all the labor.


----------

